# Tube insertion idea



## howsitwork (Oct 22, 2019)

Just a quick idea that occurred to me tonight. I made a tapered tool from HDPE to make inserting tubes into blanks easier but then was looking at a mastic gun and realised the nozzle wou”d be perfect for the job.


0


----------



## KenB259 (Oct 22, 2019)

Great idea, thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Lwday (Oct 22, 2019)

howsitwork said:


> Just a quick idea that occurred to me tonight. I made a tapered tool from HDPE to make inserting tubes into blanks easier but then was looking at a mastic gun and realised the nozzle wou”d be perfect for the job.View attachment 2269850


I use a nail sey.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Oct 23, 2019)

I'd love to find a "stepped" tube insertion tool(s).  Don't have access to a metal lathe or I'd have made my own.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 23, 2019)

I turned one from a piece of HDPE, too. CA and epoxy wipe off easily.


----------



## PenPal (Oct 23, 2019)

I made a brass one and use nail and centre punches as well as the tube you use. Depending on the pen kit I am using and I refer to the Slimline with Streamline Centre band it allows me to use a close fitting one as a go no go guage that i then chuck those brasses that are too tight.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## frank123 (Oct 23, 2019)

CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI said:


> I'd love to find a "stepped" tube insertion tool(s).  Don't have access to a metal lathe or I'd have made my own.




It should be doable on a wood lathe as easily as a metal lathe.


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 25, 2019)

if you,chuck a piece of hdpe it will turn with SHARP roughing gouge and the. skew chisel. That’s how I made mine. Never thought of putting steps on it but could do that using a parting tool. The nozzle just pushes in and covers upto about 15mm  internal diameter, might even hold 5/8 internal, haven’t any tubes that big !


----------



## DesertCanyon (Oct 26, 2019)

I use a large tapered chopstick for 7mm and 8mm, and a pair of the shorter disposable ones (that come attached at the end) for larger tubes.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Oct 27, 2019)

Sorry, forgot to check for replies.  Thank you Gentlemen.  I believe I can make my own from HDPE.  Does not to be made from metal.
My desire for wanting the steps is to get away from the taper to eliminate any possible flaring of the tube resulting in an ill fit. 
Thank you all very much.


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 27, 2019)

the HDPE shouldn’t flare the tube as it’s fairly malleable.  With stepped tool i would be worried about it not gripping any slightly out of spec tubes as I like to rotate the tubes on insertion and work them back and forth to ensure good glue coverage. Big plus of HDPE is it will grip slightly in the tube and it is easy wipe as epoxy, CA even polyurethane glues don’t stick to it. 
Happy turning.

Ian


----------



## seaclanky (Oct 27, 2019)

Greetings from Hartlepool.  Your tube insertion tool idea is an absolute stonker.


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 6, 2019)

seaclanky said:


> Greetings from Hartlepool.  Your tube insertion tool idea is an absolute stonker.


my home town ! Thanks made me fell quite nostalgic for a moment


----------



## penicillin (Nov 7, 2019)

seaclanky said:


> Greetings from Hartlepool.  Your tube insertion tool idea is an absolute stonker.


Greetings from California! Great idea. I have an HDPE dowel I was going to use for plastic bushings, but some of it has just been allocated to become an insertion tool.

(Confession: I thought I was reasonably good at translating English into American, but I had to look up "stonker." It means "something impressive.")


----------

